# Pb signature html Thunderbird



## Emilion (8 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
J'avoue, je n'ai pas de mac et n'y connais donc pas grand chose...
J'explique la situation : Je me suis occupée de créer pour mon entreprise les signatures mail en html pour tout le monde. Aucun soucis pour la majorité d'entre nous qui utilisons des PC.
Le problème se pose par contre pour les utilisateurs de Mac : quand ils ouvrent le fichier sur Mozilla, ça fonctionne mais lorsque la signature est insérée dans Thunderbird, elle est modifiée : les caractères spéciaux et les accents ainsi que les couleurs sont transformées.

Merci de m'apporter votre aide.


----------



## Aliboron (8 Avril 2010)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !

Que faut-il comprendre par "les caractères spéciaux et les accents ainsi que les couleurs  sont transformés" ? Comment procèdes-tu pour créer tes signatures ? Directement dans Thunderbird ? Les messages créés ensuite sont bien au format HTML (l'utilisation d'une signature HTML dans une message en texte brut peut donner des résultats de "transformation des caractères spéciaux") ?

A priori, Thunderbird a un très bon éditeur de messages en HTML complexe, il y a donc certainement une solution simple à apporter.


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2010)

Emilion a dit:


> Mozilla, ça fonctionne mais lorsque la signature est insérée dans Thunderbird, elle est modifiée : les caractères spéciaux et les accents ainsi que les couleurs sont transformées.



Problème d'encodage texte je crois, faudrait choisir iso latin 1 si je dis pas de conneries plutôt qu'UTF 8.

Pour les couleurs c'est déjà plus bizarre, elles doivent pas non plus être radicalement différentes c'est impossible, j'imagine qu'elles sont plus claires ou plus foncées rien de plus.

Une copie d'écran peut-être ?


----------



## Emilion (8 Avril 2010)

Le code html a été fait sur le bloc note puisque moi j'utilise un PC.
Les caractères spéciaux modifiés sont le petit R entouré de marque déposée qui devient un symbole genre A collé à E. Les e accents aigus deviennent des E majuscules accent grave.
Les couleurs ne sont effectivement pas radicalement différente, mais étant donné qu'il y a une charte graphique à respecter...


----------



## Emilion (8 Avril 2010)

Voilà les 2 signatures.
Les couleurs ici sont ok mais restent le pb des caractères.


----------



## Aliboron (8 Avril 2010)

Emilion a dit:


> Le code html a été fait sur le bloc note puisque moi j'utilise un PC.


Oui, évidemment...

Travaille directement sur le Mac, dans TextEdit (à la place du Bloc Notes de Windows), ça t'évitera les problèmes de caractères différents entre les deux plateformes lors du transfert du fichier texte (je présume que c'est ce que tu as fait). Et n'oublie pas que pour les lettres accentuées, en HTML il faut des codes - par exemple *&eacute;* pour *é* -  pas taper directement les lettres. 

Mais tu peux facilement créer des signatures directement dans Thunderbird : tu crées un nouveau message, tu le mets en forme comme tu le souhaites puis tu fais "Enregistrer sous..." et tu le mets au format .html. Ensuite tu choisis ce fichier comme signature et tout devrait bien se passer.


----------



## Emilion (8 Avril 2010)

Merci de vos réponses.
Je ne peux pas travailler sur le mac puisqu'ils sont aux collègues mais non, je ne savais pas qu'il fallait encoder les caractères spéciaux! Un peu d'indulgence, je débute!
Je vais donc modifier ça et tout devrait bien se passer.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h21 ----------

Problème résolu pour le R de marque déposée mais rien à faire avec les é...


----------



## bompi (8 Avril 2010)

Si je puis me permettre une réflexion : dans du code HTML, on ne doit pas utiliser de caractères non ASCII. C'est une mauvaise habitude dont il faut se déprendre.
Par exemple, si on remplace un _é_ par un _&eacute;_ tous les moteurs de rendu sauront l'afficher proprement.

Par ailleurs, il s'agit d'une question Internet donc j'ai déplacé le fil.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h29 ----------

Flûte : le temps d'en arriver à cet onglet et je suis grillé :rateau:


----------



## Preatorien (8 Avril 2010)

Je ne sais pas si ca peut aider mais il existe un module de signature pour Thunderbird. 
C'est WiseStamp. Il est très simple d'utilisation


----------

